# Zucchini bread with a twist...



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2006)

The other day I made my regular recipe for Zucchini bread.   I ended up only having half the zucchini that I needed... so I replaced the rest of the zucchini with grated apples.   

WONDERFUL!  It really added a nice sweetness to the loaf.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 5, 2006)

That's pretty clever actually! Would you make it on purpose like that again?

Hmm..might have to try this. I love zuchinni bread! Do you have a recipe for a nice, moist zuchinni bread? The last recipe I used for it turned out somewhat dry and disappointing..


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2006)

I would make it that way again!  The apples add moistness to the loaf.

I'll post the recipe for you tomorrow. : )


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

Zucchini Bread

3 eggs
2/14 cup sugar
3 tsp vanilla
1 cup veggie oil
3 cups flour
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda
3 tsp cinnamon
2 1/2 cups shredded zucchini ( or 1 1/4 cup shredded zucchini and 1 1/4 cups shredded apples
1 cup pecans or walnuts

Beat eggs until fluffy.
Add sugar and vanilla. Mix well.
Mix in dry ingredients.
Add zucchini and or apples
and the nuts.  Mix well.

Pour into greased loaf pans and bake 
for 1 hour at 350 degrees.  ( sometimes it seems to take a little longer.)


----------



## Debbie (Mar 8, 2006)

Yummy copying and pasting!    Thank you for sharing  

Do you ever have problems with quick breads like this tho.. that the outside turns to dark.. before the inside gets done?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

I used too.. but I started using a glass loaf pan instead of a metal one and it seems better.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 8, 2006)

Its funny seeing your from Issaquah, I used to pass through there, on my way to Seattle... always used to get Candy at the boems candy store... 

  I misssss my mountains!   whaaaaaaaa


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep.. good old Issy.  How long has it been since you've been here?

Boem's is still there, still making chocolate... still making me fat.  lol


----------



## Debbie (Mar 8, 2006)

hmm I left Washington In October of last year... when I got here.. I said... how do you get your water? there is no mountains? I said.. where is the irrigation ditches... they said " what ditches" 

my favorite is the Mount Raineers... with the Carmel and cherries with dark chocolate!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

It's grown even since October... building every where.... too much... too busy.. even the homeless are moving in.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 8, 2006)

I knew that would happen... Seattle was getting to big.. so they moving in on your town.  It used to be so cute... and at the Candy store they used to have Big St. Bernard doggies there...    they stopped doing that years ago, I think.. 
  They have a Boems in Yakima now... but its just not the same...  except, of course the prices... WAY to expensive!

ooops I think we ruined the zuchinni thread  oooopsie


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

eek... we'll be kicked out for sure.  lol.

It's ok really.    We're the only ones reading this post.  At least right now.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 8, 2006)

So getting back to the zuchinni bread.....LOL.

Thanks for the recipe pdswife.. looks great! I'll definitely try it with some apples.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

You're very welcome.  Sorry it took an extra day to post.. I just plain forgot.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Yummy!*

mmmmm sounds absolutely delicous, I am going to have to make it. After the loaf I made yesterday is gone, which won't take long. My family and I love Zucchini Bread, it is our favorite bread, and I am always open to new way of fixing it. I will have to use this recipe for my next loaf.Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 27, 2006)

You're very welcome.


----------

